# For Sale - 270mm Martell Wa-Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 43mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Wa (oval)

Handle Materials - Hawaiian Koa, nickel silver ferrule/bolster (soldered!) & spacer



The koa isn't the flashiest I've seen however it's got more going on than I can describe. I did my best to capture all of the character and different looks it's giving off. 

Ferrule/bolster is soldered on for a clean look. :cool2:

*Note - There is one blemish on the blade (right side - near maker's mark) that I want to point out for full disclosure. This happened from acid used in applying the mark. It's not very deep but is deep enough that I'm not going to attempt to sand it out and mess up the knife. See the attached picture that shows the blue oval to see this blemish.


Price - *$625 *(shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2015)

Blemish....


----------



## KCMande (Oct 12, 2015)

What caused you to do the spacer? I feel like I haven't seen you do this before. As a whole I love the look of the handle. Simple and clean. Wish it was stainless. I have too many carbon sujihiki at the moment


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2015)

KCMande said:


> What caused you to do the spacer? I feel like I haven't seen you do this before. As a whole I love the look of the handle. Simple and clean. Wish it was stainless. I have too many carbon sujihiki at the moment




I did one other handle like this....
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Martell-Knives?p=375460&viewfull=1#post375460

I just tried something new and liked it. It's just like you said, "Simple and clean"

Stainless will come soon enough.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 12, 2015)

that Koa is really nice. Knife's not half bad either...


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Judd


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2015)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 16, 2015)

:groucho:


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 18, 2015)

Really admire your honesty and disclosure about the "blemish". That's nothing compared to some of the things I've encountered from non-KKF vendors where no disclosure was provided at all (some may remember one recent instance in particular). The koa looks really nice and uniform too. Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 19, 2015)

Seriously....that Koa reminds me of mammoth tooth.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 19, 2015)

Price drop for the blemish - *$575

*_(This kills me!)_


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 21, 2015)

This is still available.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 22, 2015)

Why? :scratchhead:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 22, 2015)

ecchef said:


> Why? :scratchhead:



+1. Really a great-looking knife. What more could you want from a suji? With a soldered bolster and a premium koa piece like that? Someone really needs to buy this for the upcoming turkey ceremony. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 23, 2015)

Let's get this sold - anther price drop - *$550


*FWIW, you won't get a knife much better finished and ground than this from me. It's a great knife and that's why I posted it for the price I did originally. Buy in confidence! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm happy to report that this one is *SOLD! *


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank god. Can't believe this lasted as long as it did


----------



## ecchef (Oct 26, 2015)

Yup. The wife almost got 2 new pairs of shoes.


----------

